# Recent acquisition



## compur (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought this recently for about $50.  It's a near mint Icarex made by the 
merged Voitlander/Zeiss in the late 1960s.  It's a beautifully made M42 mount 
SLR with 50/1.8 Ultron lens (concave front element). The black version is 
more rare than the chrome.  It works perfectly and is a pleasure to shoot.







The reason I'm showing it off is I just saw this on eBay (not mine):
Zeiss Icon Voigtlander Icarex 

Now, I'm torn between selling it and keeping it.


----------



## edouble (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow if they are going for  +$750 you got a great deal!!


----------



## j-dogg (Oct 14, 2010)

I just realized you're on apug.

That is a hell of a score :thumbup:


----------



## Foxwolfe (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome find, I'd be torn as well so I can understand.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 15, 2010)

That would certainly give me pause!

You could buy a Jobo for that.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: Whoa!!! Nice!!!


----------



## compur (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.


----------

